
Buckminster Fuller - Everything I Know (42 hours of video) - keiferski
http://archive.org/search.php?query=collection%3Abuckminsterfuller&sort=-publicdate
======
juddlyon
I stumbled upon Fuller while doing research for a college class. His story
stuck with me.

From Wikipedia:

At 32 his daughter died, he became bankrupt, and almost gave up. Instead he By
age 32, Fuller was bankrupt and jobless, living in public, low-income housing
in Chicago, Illinois. In 1922, Fuller's young daughter Alexandra died from
complications from polio and spinal meningitis. Allegedly, he felt responsible
and this caused him to drink frequently and to contemplate suicide for a
while. He finally chose to embark on "an experiment, to find what a single
individual [could] contribute to changing the world and benefiting all
humanity."

~~~
6ren
<http://bfi.org/about-bucky/biography/guinea-pig-b>

------
fsiefken
A long time ago in a galaxy far away I was in a first year of university. I
soon discovered some library computers were connected with something called
Gopher. Soon I was visiting the library not for the books or magazines but for
traversing gopher links. Only one other person did the same for hours
sometimes until closing time. When I asked this older guy what he was looking
up on Gopher he mentioned he was on a mailing-l discussing Buckminster Fuller,
Synergetics and an in my view weird but fascinating mathematical philosophical
system. Now much older and much more acquinted with philosophy, science,
alternative (dymaxion) sleeping patterns and spirituality I still wonder on
occasion what this guy's pythagoraeic fascination entailed exactly. Can anyone
of my fellow hackers explain more?

Deus - The Architect (about Buckminster Fuller) <http://youtu.be/k2CFDsG_oxg>

You do not belong to you, you belong to the universe... \-- Buckminster Fuller

------
Groxx
If anyone is interested, I took the time to download all the MP4 files, and
made a torrent:
[http://cl.ly/3v3R2G111u1X/download/Everything%20I%20Know.tor...](http://cl.ly/3v3R2G111u1X/download/Everything%20I%20Know.torrent)
I'll seed when I get time (including overnight), so please seed if you find it
valuable :)

I have not watched them all, but they all seem to be working. There is a gap
in the numbers in part 11, but that's consistent with the site.

------
noonespecial
Fuller is the best example I can think of (with the single possible exception
of Tesla) that supports my theory that genius is composed almost, but not
quite, entirely of crazy.

~~~
mynameishere
I'm not going to research this, but I've seen stats that show the extreme high
iq people tend to have a much lower tendency toward real (diagnosed) mental
illness. Eccentricity, otoh...

~~~
jlgreco
That may very well be the case, but there certainly have been some high
profile exceptions. Howard Hughes anyone?

~~~
dmix
Nietzsche, Robert Schumann (composer) and Tesla are also notable.

If we factor in brilliant writers who shot themselves. Well, that list is
quite long.

~~~
jlgreco
John Nash too. Not sure how he slipped my mind.

------
Matti
The entire first session on Youtube: <http://youtu.be/o6yaSLipeWg>

------
gruseom
I saw a biographical film about Buckminster Fuller a few years ago. There was
a story about his kindergarten teacher expressing concern to his parents about
Bucky being "different". One deviant thing she mentioned was that when the
children were given blocks to play with and told to build houses, Bucky
refused to make normal houses. He would only make structures consisting of
triangles. At 5. How amazing is that.

------
sitkack
Why does the internet archive suck so much? I am on this page,
[http://archive.org/details/buckminsterfullereverythingiknow0...](http://archive.org/details/buckminsterfullereverythingiknow01)
and there isn't a single file download. No context, no description, I just get
dropped into some shitty video with BF (who is awesome) but unknown to many
just talking ...

archive.org needs our help. it is like some crappy swap meet / information
dumping ground.

~~~
jlgreco
When I visit that page I see almost nothing _but_ file download links.

~~~
sitkack
Yeah, 100s of little files doesn't increase the reach of information, to
lessens it. My beef isn't with the information but the presentation. Only the
most diehard autodidacts will push through these barriers.

------
alayne
Fuller was a crackpot and he definitely sounds off his rocker in the video.
Maybe he inspired some things, but I don't understand why he gets so much
positive attention. Geodesic domes are horribly impractical (prone to leaks,
difficult to use their interior space). Three wheeled cars are dangerous.

~~~
datalus
Comments like these make me wish I had the Karma to down vote. Like others
have said, the guy was a genius, maybe one day we'll catch up.

~~~
evmar
For what it's worth, I think you gain karma by writing comments that
contribute to the discussion. Your comment could have been something
informative, perhaps supporting the point of "the guy was a genius", but as
written was little more than "nuh uh you're wrong". (I apologize in advance
for also not furthering the discussion.)

